# Spiele Portable machen



## Jared566 (4. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

Da ich des öfteren meinen Rechner neu installiere und keine Lust habe, meine Spiele immer wieder aufs neue zu installieren, wollte ich mal fragen, wie ich meine Spiele portable machen kann. Einfach rüberkopieren und fertig.

Geht sowas überhaupt? Portable Apps und Games habe ich ja schonmal gesehen, auch von welchenl, die eigendlich nicht portable sein sollten..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## Ska1i (4. November 2009)

Guck mal in die News, da gibt's ein Tool von O&O für einen Windoof Umzug, der funktioniert scheinbar auch bei Spielen. 

Sonst gibt's meines Wissens nach keine allgemeingültige Lösung. Die meisten Games muss man neu installieren, da nach einer Neuinstallation die Regestryeinträge fehlen und viele Spiele dann den Start verweigern...


----------



## maschine (4. November 2009)

Es gibts einige Tools mit denen man Programme portable machen kann, das bekannteste davon ist ThinApp, einfach mal googlen


----------



## DarkMo (4. November 2009)

wenn du alle registry einträge findest und exportierst und dann nach dem umzug wieder importierst (einfach die reg datei dann ausführen), sollte es sogar gehn. man muss halt nur alles finden was wichtig is und wer weis ob da ned irgendwelche dynamischen daten drin stehn ^^


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

also ich hab mir früher in die spielordner die registrierungseinträge kopiert.


----------

